# Avis Mac Mini G4



## mrfis59 (20 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour.
Quelqu'un peut-il me donner un idée de ce que je pourrai faire avec mon mac mini G4 à 1,25 Ghz?
Serveur, media center (mais là j'y crois pas)?
Merci de vos réponses


----------



## CBi (20 Janvier 2009)

Magnétoscope numérique avec un décodeur TNT ElGato, montage de films avec iMovie ou Final Cut Express, gravure de DVD, montages photo avec Photoshop,... La liste serait plus courte si tu demandais ce que tu ne peux pas faire !

La principale limitation de ton Mac mini est qu'il n'a pas de télécommande Apple Remote, ce qui suppose donc pour une utilisation Media Center une autre solution, par exemple via un iPod Touch (mais un peu cher) ou via un clavier et souris Bluetooth...


----------



## melaure (20 Janvier 2009)

Ca peut faire media center, mais pas de HD 

Sinon tout ce que CBi dit. Sinon revend-le


----------



## Arlequin (20 Janvier 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Ca peut faire media center, mais pas de HD



et pas de sortie son numérique ....


c'est une excellente machine, y'a pas de raison qu'elle ne soit plus utilisable "de nos jours" ! 

(garde la, c'est bientôt un collector )


----------



## melaure (20 Janvier 2009)

Ce serait un don fort sympathique pour une école !


----------



## kitetrip (21 Janvier 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Ce serait un don fort sympathique pour une école !


 
Ou une association


----------



## ccciolll (21 Janvier 2009)

Personnellement c'est ce que j'utilise au travail toute la journée et je n'ai aucun reproche à lui faire.

Un MacMini 1,25 Ghz, je peux simplement conseiller d'en faire un poste de travail !

[Rêve]Si j'en avais autant à la maison[/Rêve]


----------



## -oldmac- (21 Janvier 2009)

Tu peut tout faire avec la mini bête qu'est le mini G4 sauf les jeux et la lecture HD, le reste est possible et même si il est posée à un 1 Go en Ram, il s'entendras bien avec le nouveau félin : Léopard


----------

